# Country downthedrain chicken, easy to prepare



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Take one Obama, sprinkle a little Nancy Pelosi, on one side, 
Bake in the oven, while preparing the gravy.
For gravy take, a large helping of Barney Frank, believe me his is large
Add two table spoons of Barbara Mulkulski, not too much just enough, I cannot stomach too much of her
Take a pinch of Diann Feinstein, I like to pinch those chicken lips of of that.....
Add some Senator Todd to that mix, he is real good at mixing you up.
Place it into a bag and whalla,
Country downthedrain chicken.
For extra flavor add a couple hundred billion dollars to the mix.


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

meant Senator Dodd. Sorry


----------

